# Wedding Ad Feedback?



## DGMPhotography (Nov 30, 2018)

Hello, 

So I'm currently working on a Facebook advertising campaign, and would like some feedback. Here are two different versions I'm currently considering. 


  

Both are similar, but focus on different aspects of what I'm offering. The first one is appealing moreso to the vein side, I suppose, of potential brides, encouraging them to get amazing photos they can show off to their friends. It's also more focused on the free album I'm offering. 

The second one is more focused on me as a photographer, and doesn't really mention the album, except in the text below. It's also more focused on creating a sense of urgency ("book now!"). I also used emoji's in this one, which I've been told is effective. And both of the images are actually videos playing a slide show similar to the one used on the homepage of my website.

I'm open to having a combination of the two, or even something completely different. This is just a starting point. I'm also not dead set on even offering/advertising a free album (does that make me look cheap if I'm giving away albums?). I'm planning to invest a decent amount in these ads as opposed to doing the wedding expo this year, so I want to make it the best I possibly can. Please feel free to share with the bride(s) in your life, who may be able to offer some valuable insight as well. 

Thanks so much!


----------



## D7K (Nov 30, 2018)

Personally, I'm not a fan of emoji's but I've zero experience with FB ads.  I would maybe try to focus your text on "the wedding", "The Day", the once in a lifetime aspect, something to keep forever and relive that day.  To me, the text isn't selling that feeling of capturing their magical moments.. Just one mans opinion..


----------



## smoke665 (Nov 30, 2018)

As above emojis are better left out. Since I suspect that wedding photography is more within the realm of the female side of the union, hopefully there will be some of the ladies chime in. I'm curious why the ad versus a continuous running FB page (Or maybe you have one already). Our friends with the wedding venue have FB page and they stay booked. The Barn at Garrard Circle one thing she does is she's a prolific poster. I think if a bird lands on a tree it ends up on the page.


----------



## D7K (Nov 30, 2018)

Maybe also include a little sentence or teaser on why choose you, what unique it is that you’re offering, at least that might get a few more in the hook to look into your portfolio a little more 


Sent from my iPhone using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app


----------



## tirediron (Nov 30, 2018)

Not really a fan of either one... remember that in at least half the cases, you need to appeal to the parents as well as the couple, and there are many couples getting married later in life, so I would recommend a more professional, conservative approach. 

Don't forget to sell yourself... 
_"Getting married soon?  Now's the time to choose your photographer.  You want the very best for your wedding day, and in <area>, that's Enchanted Weddings by Daryll Morgan Photography.  I will record the magic of your day and create amazing images that you will be proud to share with family and friends and enjoy for years to come..."_

I think the free album is a good hook, but I would have some limits; ie, # of pages, how long the offer is good for, etc. 
_
_


----------



## JonA_CT (Nov 30, 2018)

tirediron said:


> Not really a fan of either one... remember that in at least half the cases, you need to appeal to the parents as well as the couple, and there are many couples getting married later in life, so I would recommend a more professional, conservative approach.



I disagree with this slightly -- even if the parents are bankrolling it, I'd imagine most brides get final say. I'd also say that the tradition of parents paying for weddings is waning, too. At 31, I've been to a dozen weddings in the past few years, and all but 2 or 3 were paid for by the couple themselves.

We've done some advertising for our brewery on Facebook recently. It was super effective in increasing our reach. I think your problem is going to be focusing your ad to only reach potential customers, otherwise it is a waste of money. For us -- we focused our ad to essentially our county, to people who have shown that they drink craft beverages, who are aged 21-60. We increased the number of follows on our page by about 300 in a few days, and got several thousand dollars (not bad for $60!  ) in Kickstarter donations that way. I wonder if there is an algorithm that Facebook has to identify "potential brides" or "potential grooms" or that kind of thing. If I saw your ad on Facebook, I wouldn't click on it. (Not because the ad is bad...because it's a service I don't need)

I also wonder if you'd be better off splitting to some of your advertising to Instagram, where you can also promote to specific tags that people might be looking at if they are a potential bride.


----------



## Designer (Nov 30, 2018)

DGMPhotography said:


> .. would like some feedback.


Hello!

Do you plan to make any changes based on the feedback you receive?  

Besides hearing from people about the use of emojis, etc., do you have any business people advising you?

Do you have a written business plan?  

The reason I am asking is that in the past I have not noticed you taking any feedback to heart.  Your usual response is to argue or offer excuses.  If you do have a business plan, are these ads reflected in any part of it?   

I wish you luck and success.


----------



## pjaye (Nov 30, 2018)

Emojies turn me off immediately. Especially in advertising. I find it immature.


----------



## DGMPhotography (Nov 30, 2018)

Thanks for the feedback. I'll make some changes.

I really don't like emoji's either, but apparently they're effective, so I will have to do more research on that. 

As for targeting, Facebook actually has a perfect demographic option for that. 

My current targeting is:

Women
Age 24-40
in Virginia
"Newly engaged (1 month)"
"Newly engaged (3 months)"
"Newly engaged (6 months)"

With a budget of $300, running the ad through Valentines day, my expected reach is about 19,000. If just one of those 19,000 people books me, even for a budget wedding, it should be worth it.


----------



## DGMPhotography (Dec 4, 2018)

Alright, so I really liked John's take on the ad. Here is a revised version, with some edits.



 

I'd also like to get @Vtec44  's input, if you have some time!


----------



## waday (Dec 4, 2018)

pjaye said:


> Emojies turn me off immediately. Especially in advertising. I find it immature.


You mean you wouldn't click on this email? I need to remove myself from their email list pronto...


----------



## Jeff15 (Dec 4, 2018)

I agree with what has already been said...............


----------



## DGMPhotography (Dec 4, 2018)

Would love feedback on version 3.


----------



## waday (Dec 4, 2018)

DGMPhotography said:


> Women


Not sure why you're only targeting women?


----------



## pjaye (Dec 5, 2018)

waday said:


> pjaye said:
> 
> 
> > Emojies turn me off immediately. Especially in advertising. I find it immature.
> ...


Hahaha. No, I absolutely would not. I find it so unprofessional. Of course, I'm also that person who gets annoyed when an adult coworker walks around saying "whatevs!". Maybe I'm just old and cranky?


----------



## limr (Dec 5, 2018)

waday said:


> DGMPhotography said:
> 
> 
> > Women
> ...



Because we are the ones who supposedly dream of this for our whole lives, dontcha know? 

The whole wedding industry is a racket and I would scroll past any version of this ad.


----------



## otherprof (Dec 5, 2018)

DGMPhotography said:


> Hello,
> 
> So I'm currently working on a Facebook advertising campaign, and would like some feedback. Here are two different versions I'm currently considering.
> 
> ...


Be careful with spelling. You don't want to appeal to their "vein" side. This wasn't in the ad so it is just general advice. I used to edit a news letter and could never find all my typos. I always had to have someone else do the proofing.


----------



## waday (Dec 5, 2018)

limr said:


> waday said:
> 
> 
> > DGMPhotography said:
> ...


Exactly. And, what about same sex marriages? 

To the OP, I'm not trying to knock the ad or the decision to pander to only women; what I'm saying is that there's a whole potential market that you're knowingly and purposefully leaving out.


----------



## vintagesnaps (Dec 5, 2018)

It could use editing to make the text flow more smoothly when read. The only experience I have with social media ads is getting prompted about our nonprofit promoting posts (which we aren't going to pay to do, we've already picked up more people than I could imagine having interest in it). 

Thinking back to your earlier posts I wonder sometimes too if you consider advice you receive here or not. Not that every idea is workable, but there are often good suggestions offered. It seems like you're spending time on social media and ads, etc. but I've seen work of yours that I think could still be brought up to a more competitive level. There's good photography there but it seems inconsistent, with photos that could have benefited from adjustments in vantage point, framing, etc. It seems to take time for photographers to build up their reputations. And for marketing you could get on ASMP or PPA to get resources from pro photographers organizations. 

It was a concern to read that you needed to get a part time job to make ends meet. I'm not sure what you majored in or if you're working in that field. It seems like it would be worthwhile to find resources on career planning etc. to figure out how to use your schooling and how to work a photography business into career plans. Photographers I've known have done it as a sideline, and it seems challenging these days to make it into a full time career. I would think a business plan would be something to consider doing if you haven't already.


----------



## Vtec44 (Dec 5, 2018)

waday said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> > waday said:
> ...




Because for the most part, females are generally more involved in planning weddings and making detailed decisions.  So if you don't have a huge budget to blow, targeting a particular type of clients will maximize your return of investment.


----------



## DGMPhotography (Dec 5, 2018)

Vtec44 said:


> waday said:
> 
> 
> > limr said:
> ...



Thank you. Yes, from what I've seen, the bride is usually the decision maker when it comes to hiring vendors, at least in my social circles, so that's what I'm marketing to.


----------



## limr (Dec 5, 2018)

"Females make decisions..."  

Female whats? 

"Female" is an adjective. It is used to describe a noun, not as the noun itself. Yes, the same goes for "male."

The more you know about grammar...


----------



## waday (Dec 5, 2018)

Vtec44 said:


> waday said:
> 
> 
> > limr said:
> ...


I totally defer to you on weddings. I understand what you’re saying, and if you’re only paying for certain keywords, go for it. The wife and I (and most of our friends who are married) weren’t like what you’re describing; the grooms had equal say in decisions. 

When looking at venues, we had people that barely looked at me. They didn’t get our business. Likewise, when my wife was looking for a car, the salesman only looked at me.

Stereotypes suck.


----------



## Vtec44 (Dec 5, 2018)

limr said:


> "Females make decisions..."
> 
> Female whats?
> 
> ...



My apologies, in this context I assume everyone would understand that I'm referring to the bride in  a traditional partnership.  But if people want to pick on my grammar to make them look far superior, feel free to have at it.  I speak 3 languages,  none is 100% perfect.


----------



## Vtec44 (Dec 5, 2018)

waday said:


> I totally defer to you on weddings. I understand what you’re saying, and if you’re only paying for certain keywords, go for it. The wife and I (and most of our friends who are married) weren’t like what you’re describing; the grooms had equal say in decisions.
> 
> When looking at venues, we had people that barely looked at me. They didn’t get our business. Likewise, when my wife was looking for a car, the salesman only looked at me.
> 
> Stereotypes suck.



From my own personal experience , unless you're involved with the wedding industry it is very rare to have a groom who is not part of the industry and also understands the details of a wedding.  It's a different mentality.  Do you want rustic wooden cross back chairs or shiny Mahogany fold up chairs?  Why fresh flowers by the alter and not fake ones?  charger plates or no charger plates?   As a former groom myself, I can totally relate.  As a photographer, I can only do so much to make something look good.  If your suit pants are longer than a full break,  you're not going to look good in photo.  Same with if your suit jacket doesn't fit properly.  Being one of the very few male photographers in an industry dominated by female vendors, I know the stereotype well and I totally use it to my advantage.  But back to the subject, whenever I receive an email inquiry from a groom I don't treat it any differently.  However, I know that I would lose that client based on  statistics of my own business.  So, talking to someone in person is completely different than online ads.  You want the statistics to be in your favor to maximize your investment.  I also have a very specific targeted audience that I go after, down to hair length.  It's nothing personal.  It's business.


----------



## limr (Dec 5, 2018)

Vtec44 said:


> But if people want to pick on my grammar to make them look far superior, feel free to have at it.  I speak 3 languages,  none is 100% perfect.



Read into it all you want, but you would still be wrong about my motives. I am not "picking on you" to feel superior or for any other reason. I am simply correcting an error that I see many people make. I speak other languages as well and have been teaching language for 20+ years. No one is perfect, but we can all still try to be better.


----------



## Vtec44 (Dec 5, 2018)

limr said:


> Vtec44 said:
> 
> 
> > But if people want to pick on my grammar to make them look far superior, feel free to have at it.  I speak 3 languages,  none is 100% perfect.
> ...



Thanks.  If and when I write an important article, I'll make sure to ask for your opinion about it.    In the mean time your not going to find me asking for grammar correction in an online forum.  Their is a time and place for it. 

Their you go!   Now... about that Facebook ad...


----------



## waday (Dec 6, 2018)

Vtec44 said:


> waday said:
> 
> 
> > I totally defer to you on weddings. I understand what you’re saying, and if you’re only paying for certain keywords, go for it. The wife and I (and most of our friends who are married) weren’t like what you’re describing; the grooms had equal say in decisions.
> ...


Glad you know what works for you in your field. That wouldn’t work in my field, but I’m not writing ads, rather proposals, and I’m not in your field!  I cannot stick to only a very specific client, nor would I personally want to; I need to diversify my experience, which I’ve done over the past 10 years. Seems to be working for me.


----------



## DGMPhotography (Dec 6, 2018)

Vtec44 said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> > Vtec44 said:
> ...



I've learned to ignore the people on here that post comments irrelevant to the original post. Just not worth the effort. To those that have shared their opinions about the ad - thank you. I have made changes based on your feedback.


----------



## smoke665 (Dec 6, 2018)

Vtec44 said:


> I also have a very specific targeted audience that I go after, down to hair length. It's nothing personal. It's business.



There's truth in this for all business. Early on as a startup company I thought I needed to be all things to all people, but as revenues climbed into the 7 figures and above it became painfully evident that I had to target specific customers. Otherwise I wasted valuable resources trying to service an account that produced mediocre profit while neglecting the real money makers. My business was transportation and if the volume wasn't right (to much/to little), or didn't move on certain days in certain directions, at a certain rate, I didn't want it. I was very selective.


----------



## Designer (Dec 6, 2018)

DGMPhotography said:


> I've learned to ignore the people on here that post comments irrelevant to the original post. Just not worth the effort. To those that have shared their opinions about the ad - thank you. I have made changes based on your feedback.


You certainly have steadfastly ignored my comments and suggestions in the past, and you have once again ignored the broad hint that I offered in this thread.  Apparently you already know more than anyone who is experienced in business, so no need to learn anything more.  In spite of it all, I still wish you luck and success.  You're going to need it.


----------



## limr (Dec 6, 2018)

Designer said:


> You certainly have steadfastly ignored my comments and suggestions in the past, and you have once again ignored the broad hint that I offered in this thread.  Apparently you already know more than anyone who is experienced in business, so no need to learn anything more.  In spite of it all, I still wish you luck and success.  You're going to need it.



I know I've learned my lesson. Discussions about language are totally irrelevant in a post asking for feedback on a written advertisement. Because language has nothing to do with writing. So I'll keep my opinions about the writing to myself.


----------



## DGMPhotography (Dec 6, 2018)

Designer said:


> DGMPhotography said:
> 
> 
> > I've learned to ignore the people on here that post comments irrelevant to the original post. Just not worth the effort. To those that have shared their opinions about the ad - thank you. I have made changes based on your feedback.
> ...



I've tried to ignore your blantant attempts to get a rise out of me, but this is just too much. Get off your holier-than-thou high horse.

I clearly did take the feedback here to heart, as you will see from the third version of my ad that I completely changed it based on the feedback I got here. John's, in particular.



limr said:


> Designer said:
> 
> 
> > You certainly have steadfastly ignored my comments and suggestions in the past, and you have once again ignored the broad hint that I offered in this thread.  Apparently you already know more than anyone who is experienced in business, so no need to learn anything more.  In spite of it all, I still wish you luck and success.  You're going to need it.
> ...



Comments about the ad itself are relevant. Arguments with someone else who was giving me feedback is not. And now y'all have got me off topic too. Ridiculous.


----------



## Derrel (Dec 6, 2018)

"and take that magical photo" should most definitely be dropped, in favor of "and make those magical photos". Adding the word _make_ instead of _take_ makes it seem that you are more in-control and less of an opportunist, and even more-importantly, changing from "that magical photo" (you are going to make only one, magical image?) to "*make those magical photos*" creates the idea that there will be multiple magical, lovely photos.

Think about the phrase, "_Make the many magical wedding photos you've always dreamed about_," as opposed to "take that magical photo." Similarly, something like "I will create the many lovely wedding photos you've dreamed about for so long."

Sell it!

Speaking of lovely, there are words that people like, words like beautiful,lovely,gem,happiness,etc.,and there are words that people dislike, like moist, impetuous,cancer,and so on. I think you need to be very careful on the ad copy. Every single word needs to be considered. For example the statement, "I will record __ _____ __ ___ ___." That word, record, is passive, not active, and also makes me think you'll be shooting video. Instead of _record_, do you mean that you will _document_ the day?


----------



## DGMPhotography (Dec 7, 2018)

Derrel said:


> "and take that magical photo" should most definitely be dropped, in favor of "and make those magical photos". Adding the word _make_ instead of _take_ makes it seem that you are more in-control and less of an opportunist, and even more-importantly, changing from "that magical photo" (you are going to make only one, magical image?) to "*make those magical photos*" creates the idea that there will be multiple magical, lovely photos.
> 
> Think about the phrase, "_Make the many magical wedding photos you've always dreamed about_," as opposed to "take that magical photo." Similarly, something like "I will create the many lovely wedding photos you've dreamed about for so long."
> 
> ...



Good ideas, thanks! I was hoping you would chime in.


----------



## DGMPhotography (Dec 7, 2018)

Here's the latest version:




 

Getting married soon?

When it comes to capturing those special moments, you want the very best for your beautiful wedding day, and in Virginia, that's Enchanted Weddings by Daryll Morgan Photography.

Together we'll create the magical photos you've always dreamed of; images you'll cherish with family and friends for years to come.

Dates are filling up fast, so act soon! Booking and info at www.daryllmorgan.com. Currently offering a FREE album with your package while supplies last!

Video: https://drive.google.com/a/daryllmo...R2em-xHFj8njjoKnnEVy8gxihl0/view?usp=drivesdk


----------



## Derrel (Dec 7, 2018)

I'm on my phone right now, and it's Friday night. I gave your new ad copy a quick read through, and I think it's much better than the earlier two versions.


----------



## Derrel (Dec 8, 2018)

Good ad copy.


----------



## Vtec44 (Dec 8, 2018)

limr said:


> I know I've learned my lesson. Discussions about language are totally irrelevant in a post asking for feedback on a written advertisement. Because language has nothing to do with writing. So I'll keep my opinions about the writing to myself.



I'm not running an ad or  requested feed back on my written advertisement.  So nice, try.  Feel free to continue to contribute something helpful to the original post.


----------

